
Ask HN: Know of any simple debug log report APIs? - CosmicShadow
Is there a simple API based service where I can generate live reports on the web from logs I generate while debugging? I&#x27;d like to debug to console and web, simply appending text.<p>For example, I&#x27;ve got a system where I scrape pages, parse out data, then store that data and process it. I&#x27;ve built logging along the way to talk about my progress or what went wrong, confidence checks  for semantic data matching, etc. It&#x27;s not too massive to not manually check, and easy to highlight where things go wrong.<p>Instead of scrolling through my console&#x2F;output (I use Visual Studio), I feel like it&#x27;d be great to have a web based log that is just appended to and more or less mirrors my console&#x2F;output so I can review easier and after I run again and want to compare output.<p>You could have the report be one log for the day or ask to start a new one for the day with iterated name, or delete and rewrite it. You could have the page render as markdown, html, or plain text. Just something to be quicker and easier to use on small daily jobs or when debugging.<p>I feel like this should be pretty &quot;trivial&quot; to make, but can get feature heavy very quickly or too bloated and complex to figure out.<p>The big question here is does this already exist? I&#x27;d rather not waste my time rebuilding something, but I feel like there&#x27;s an easy win here. Would this be useful for other people as well or will people yell the virtues of proper logging infrastructures? I&#x27;m building small software to run my own businesses or startups, simple and quick is fine for now (and I know that I&#x27;ll move up the chain when I need to, this is more of an additional piece).<p>I would just like to make simple web reports I could view daily from good debug writelines so I don&#x27;t have to store more crap in the db or email myself daily.<p>Thoughts?
======
brudgers
My suspicion is that it might take more time to search for and evaluate
existing tools against your use case than it would to build the trivial
portion of exactly what you want using grep, sed, etc. or maybe python. Of
course, I might be wrong.

Good luck.

